# Geht wählen!

## Dr.Willy

```
eselect government set _
```

----------

## firefly

schon erledigt  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Done

----------

## b3cks

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Done

 

++

----------

## Max Steel

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Done

 

++

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Done 
> 
> ++

 

++

----------

## Louisdor

na ick ooch!  :Smile: 

Ciao aleX!

----------

## SvenFischer

Fein angezogen und bei Sonnenschein mit dem Nachbarin des Bürger's Wahlrecht erledigt...

----------

## Finswimmer

Na bei der Prognose bin ich ja echt happy auf die nächsten Jahre...

----------

## 69719

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Done 
> 
> ++ 
> 
> ++

 

++

----------

## schachti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Na bei der Prognose bin ich ja echt happy auf die nächsten Jahre...

 

Ich hoffe, da fehlen Ironie-Tags oder Smileys...

Schauen wir mal, ob die Leute in vier Jahren merken, was für eine Suppe sie sich heute eingebrockt haben.

----------

## Dr.Willy

Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen, Piraten 2%?

----------

## Evildad

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*    *Max Steel wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Done 
> 
> ++ 
> 
> ++ 
> ...

 

So did I

----------

## zyko

Ich meld mich dann wieder, wenn ich mit kotzen fertig bin, irgendwann Mitte November.

----------

## misterjack

schön per briefwahl gewählt, war unterwegs  :Smile:  mit dem ergebnis zufrieden, nur die linke hat viel zu viel stimmen bekommen

----------

## 69719

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> schön per briefwahl gewählt, war unterwegs  mit dem ergebnis zufrieden, nur die linke hat viel zu viel stimmen bekommen

 

Da bin ich anderer Meinung...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## manuels

Wählen war ich natürlich auch: So ein Kack-Resultat!

----------

## Max Steel

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Wählen war ich natürlich auch: So ein Kack-Resultat!

 

Würd ich ehrlich gesagt nich sagen. DIe Piraten haben 2% bestes Neu-Einsteigerergebnis bisher.

Die andern sind nicht über 40% und Schwarz-Gelb gewinnt scheinbar auch nur knapp mit Überhangmandaten.

----------

## manuels

Sag ich ja: Kack-Resultat!   :Smile: 

Naja, wenigstens das mit der Zensur bessert sich jetzt hoffentlich.

----------

## misterjack

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Schwarz-Gelb gewinnt scheinbar auch nur knapp mit Überhangmandaten.

 

Totaler Quatsch, auch ohne Überhangmandate haben sie eine deutliche Mehrheit.

@Linke-Wähler: http://wir-lassen-uns-nicht-linken.de/ <- sowas kann man nicht wählen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Naja, wenigstens das mit der Zensur bessert sich jetzt hoffentlich.

 

Wer sollte denn genug Arsch in der Hose haben um diesen Nonsense nachhaltig wieder richtigzustellen?

Ansonsten schade das es wohl doch keine 2 vor dem Komma wurde für die PP.

----------

## misterjack

Naja hätten die in Sachsen die Bundestagswahl auf die Reihe bekommen, hätten sie meine Stimmen gehabt. Aber so  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## moe

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Linke-Wähler: http://wir-lassen-uns-nicht-linken.de/ <- sowas kann man nicht wählen.

 

War auf der Seite, hab im 2ten Absatz was von orthodoxen Kommunisten gelesen, und bin gegangen. Wenn ich Stammtischniveau haben will, geh ich in ne Kneipe.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   Naja, wenigstens das mit der Zensur bessert sich jetzt hoffentlich. 
> 
> Wer sollte denn genug Arsch in der Hose haben um diesen Nonsense nachhaltig wieder richtigzustellen?
> 
> Ansonsten schade das es wohl doch keine 2 vor dem Komma wurde für die PP.

 

Doch gab es. Laut bundeswahlleiter.de ganz genau 2,0% ^^

Zumindest gab es diese Meldung heute morgen um 2:51  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Siehe auch Vorläufiges Ergebnis der Bundestagswahl 2009. Allerdings nur aufgrundet 2,0% (auf 4 Stellen genau: 0,0195, also 1,95%).

----------

## b3cks

Kurzum: FAIL!

Lediglich der Absturz der SPD und das einige kleine Parteien weiterhin Stimmen gewinnen kann man als positiv bewerten.

----------

## misterjack

 *moe wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   
> 
> @Linke-Wähler: http://wir-lassen-uns-nicht-linken.de/ <- sowas kann man nicht wählen. 
> 
> War auf der Seite, hab im 2ten Absatz was von orthodoxen Kommunisten gelesen, und bin gegangen. Wenn ich Stammtischniveau haben will, geh ich in ne Kneipe.

 

Tja, wenn man nicht willens ist, sich genauer zu informieren, kommt man zu diesem voreiligen und falschen Schluss. Hier kann man schön nachlesen, welche DKP-Mitglieder welche Positionen in der Linken begleiten. Und was ist die DKP? Eine kommunistische Partei, die aus waschechten (orthodoxen) Kommunisten besteht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Könnt ihr jetzt verstehen, warum ich aus Deutschland weg bin?

Wen sollte man wählen?

CDU/FDP: Der Schäuble bekommt jetzt sein Reichssicherheitshauptamt. Zensur hatten wir schon. Kann man die wählen?

SPD: Nicht so braun wie Schäuble, aber dagegen hat sie auch nichts unternommen.

Alle anderen: Symbolisch nett, aber ändern konnte man damit nichts.

Was hätte ich tun können, um dies zu verhindern. Nichts, Leider. Deshalb bin ich weg. Als kurz vor der Wahl die Pläne von Schäuble bekannt geworden sind, da dachte, ich gibt es vielleichtnoch mal einen Ruck. Nein, nichts.

Und der andere Grund: Wenn ich sehe, was die CDU vorhat und sie wird genau deswegen gewählt, dann will ich mit diesem Vok nichts mehr zu tun haben. Ein Land, wo ein Roland Koch mit Ausländerfeindlichkeit Wahlen gewinnt. Macht doch mal eine Umfrage, 70% der Deutschen würden sich nicht daran stören, wenn wieder mit Sieg Heil gegrüßt wird.

Bei der letzten Demonstration in Berlin wurden normale Leute von der Polizei verprügelt und was waren die Kommentare von einigen dazu: Gut so!

Mag vielleicht etwas hart klingen, aber wenn man sieht, was da gerade mit den Staatsfinanzen passiert, dann erinnert mich das alles an das Ende der 20er Jahre. Und das, was damals kam ist für einen Großteil der Deutschen zur Zeit gar kein Problem.

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Könnt ihr jetzt verstehen, warum ich aus Deutschland weg bin?

 

Also ehrlich: Lieber Merkel als Berlusconi ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Könnt ihr jetzt verstehen, warum ich aus Deutschland weg bin? 
> 
> Also ehrlich: Lieber Merkel als Berlusconi ...

 

Könnte man denken, aber die Realität ist anders. Lass den doch 17-jährige beglücken und andere Politiker beleidigen, ist er damit ausgelastet und kann sonst kein Unheil anrichten. Im direkten Vergleich der beiden Personen gebe ich dir voll Recht.

Aber ansonsten, was zwischen Brenner und Mailand abgeht, kennt kaum ein Deutscher. Da stellt man sich Italien so vor wie Neapel und Palermo. Es gibt hier kaum Arbeitslose, relativ hohes Einkommen, sehr gut gebildete, arbeitswillige Menschen usw. Und es herrscht eine positive Stimmung. Man kann schon fast sagen, es sind die besseren Deutschen, grins.... Wenn du Bus fährst dann fängt der Nachbar an über Wirbelstrombremsen und Retarder zu sprechen und so. Das ist aber in Deutschland wenig bekannt. Und alles, was südlich von Rom kommt, das kannst du wirklich in die Tonne kloppen.

Und ansonsten hat man hier zu gewissen Dingen eine andere Einstellung. Gesetze beachtet man recht selektiv. Was Schwachsinn ist wird einfach ignoriert. Auch von der Polizei. Und Dinge, die relevant sind, da ist man knallhart. Wenn du mit mehr als 1,5 Promille einen Verkehrsunfall mit Todesfolge baust, dann gehst du 10 Jahre in den Knast. Sofort, am gleichen Abend noch. Darfst deinen Arbeitgeber anrufen, dass du morgen nicht kommst.

Aber ich denke, dass kann man nicht per Forum vermitteln, man muß es erleben. Diese Diskussion wird nichts bringen.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Mon Sep 28, 2009 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Anders war es nicht zu erwarten. Und ich hoffe das dieses "schweigen" und "aus dem Weg gehen" in den Parteien "den Ernst der Lage" wiederspiegelt.

Gewünscht hätte ich mir eine Partei die sich Transparenz auf die Fahne schreibt und gewillt ist in den "sauren Apfel" zu beißen. Kurzfristige wirkende Projekte einzustampfen (Abwrackprämie, Unternehmen/Banken sanieren, Soli-Zuschlag, Rente) und in langfristige Lösungen (Bildung, Regener.-Energien, Infrastruktur wie Stadtwerke und Telekommunikation) investiert.

Statt einer Bad Bank eine Bad Partei ;)

Mit den 2 Prozent der Piraten Partei bin ich für den Anfang schon ganz zufrieden, interessanter Weise hat sie sehr gut in Bereichen mit vielen Techniker/Informatikern abgeschnitten (Aachen, Berlin, Karlsruhe, München..) und das hat mich doch sehr gefreut auch wenn das Gesamtergebnis nicht so der Renner war. Ich würde mich freuen wenn sie bei der nächsten Wahl einen anderen Namen tragen und  sich von dem Piraten-Kern-Gedanken trennen würden (Peer2Peer, Urheberrecht). Oder bis dahin bessere alternative Modelle ausgearbeitet haben.

Nach dem Vergangenen Monat hab ich immer noch den Eindruck, das den Europäern scheinbar nicht klar ist, wie stark sich der Druck der Globalisierung auf uns auswirkt. Wir sind zu verwöhnt und jammern auf hohem Niveau und diese Blase wird erst in einigen Jahren platzen.

Es gibt viele ältere Menschen die einfach nur das wählen was sie schon immer gewählt haben. -_-

----------

## Evildad

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ... Macht doch mal eine Umfrage, 70% der Deutschen würden sich nicht daran stören, wenn wieder mit Sieg Heil gegrüßt wird...

 

Jetzt befinden wir uns dann langsam noch weit unter einem Stammtischniveau.

----------

## misterjack

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   ... Macht doch mal eine Umfrage, 70% der Deutschen würden sich nicht daran stören, wenn wieder mit Sieg Heil gegrüßt wird... 
> 
> Jetzt befinden wir uns dann langsam noch weit unter einem Stammtischniveau.

 

Ach Italien hält da locker mit: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/0,1518,651893,00.html

----------

## moe

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tja, wenn man nicht willens ist, sich genauer zu informieren, kommt man zu diesem voreiligen und falschen Schluss. Hier kann man schön nachlesen, welche DKP-Mitglieder welche Positionen in der Linken begleiten. Und was ist die DKP? Eine kommunistische Partei, die aus waschechten (orthodoxen) Kommunisten besteht.

 

Wenn die Seite den Status einer informativen Seite haben will, sollte sie anders aufgemacht sein. Ich werde, wenn ich ganz unvoreingenommen auf die Seite gehe, damit begrüßt, dass die Linke "maßgeblich von orthodoxen Kommunisten gesteuert ist", wenn man weiterliest gehts eigentlich nur um Hessen, und um 35 Mitglieder die wahrscheinlich auch nur in Hessen aktiv sind. Durchaus interessant, und vielleicht auch bedenklich, aber sachliche Information sieht einfach anders aus.

Ich hab jetzt noch ein bisschen weitergelesen, und da sind wohl einige extrem fragwürdige Dinge bei der Linken in Hessen passiert, aber eben in Hessen. Inwieweit das jetzt auf die bundesweite Linke übertragbar ist, ist fraglich und wird von der Seite auch nicht beantwortet, insofern sollten sie im Sinne der Glaubwürdigkeit deutlich machen, dass es dort nur um Hessen geht, und verallgemeinernde Sätze möglichst vermeiden.

Ansonsten kann ich auch ne Seite ins Netz stellen, auf der ich sage alle bei der SPD und FDP sind schwul, und bei der CDU sind alle Führungspositionen mit Leuten besetzt die im bösen kommunistischen Osten aufgewachsen sind.

Nu ein bisschen mehr OnTopic. Ich habe Links und Piraten gewählt, und bin mit dem Wahlergebnis (nachdem der erste Schock verarbeitet war  :Wink:  ) relativ zufrieden. Wir haben zwar Schwarz/Gelb, was grundsätzlich auch kein Problem ist, wenn man die Richtungen betrachtet, allerdings trau ich der FDP wenig Regierungskompetenz zu. Daneben sitzt aber eine Opposition aus Parteien, die in vielen Punkten eine überinstimmende Meinung haben dürfte, sofern da keiner aus Profilierungssucht gegen die Oppositionspartner arbeitet (was leider bei einigen Personen nicht verwunderlich wäre).

Insofern bewegt sich vielleicht wieder was in Deutschland, und wenn der Tigerentenclub allzusehr abhebt, wird er hoffentlich durch die Opposition auf den Boden zurückgeholt.

Generell find ich die derzeitige Politiksituation in D schlecht. Es geht zusehr um Parteien und ihre Vergangenheit, bzw. um ihre Personen, und um Programme gehts nur am Rande. Dass die Partei der Nichtwähler bei fast jeder Wahl die stärkste Fraktion stellen würde, beweist das auch eindrucksvoll. Dazu kommt ein Wahlsystem, was kein normaler Mesch durchschaut. Wer wusste z.B. vor der gestrigen Wahlberichterstattung was ein Überhangsmandat ist, oder dass es sowas überhaupt gibt?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   ... Macht doch mal eine Umfrage, 70% der Deutschen würden sich nicht daran stören, wenn wieder mit Sieg Heil gegrüßt wird... 
> 
> Jetzt befinden wir uns dann langsam noch weit unter einem Stammtischniveau. 
> 
> Ach Italien hält da locker mit: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/0,1518,651893,00.html

 Hm, hatte ich oben ja schon geschrieben, lass den doch seinen Mist machen, dann kommt er wenigstens nicht auf dumme Gedanken. Aber ich denke, wir beenden dass, man muss es hier erlebt haben. Ist nicht das Klischee... 80% der Deutschen, die hier her kommen wollen nie wieder zurück. Und die anderen so schnell wie möglich, grins...

----------

## Necoro

 *moe wrote:*   

> Dazu kommt ein Wahlsystem, was kein normaler Mesch durchschaut. Wer wusste z.B. vor der gestrigen Wahlberichterstattung was ein Überhangsmandat ist, oder dass es sowas überhaupt gibt?

 

Jeder, der a) die Nachrichten verfolgt (Überhangsmandate und deren Rechtmäßigkeit geistern ab und zu durch die Medien) oder b) im Sozialkundeunterricht aufgepasst hat  :Razz:  (oder wie auch immer der im jeweiligen Bundesland heißen mag) oder c) sich einfach mal die Mühe gemacht hat, 10 min darin zu investieren, sich damit zu beschäftigen (was man ja eigentlich durchaus voraussetzen kann)

----------

## think4urs11

 *moe wrote:*   

>  Dazu kommt ein Wahlsystem, was kein normaler Mesch durchschaut. Wer wusste z.B. vor der gestrigen Wahlberichterstattung was ein Überhangsmandat ist, oder dass es sowas überhaupt gibt?

 

Eigentlich sollte es jeder wissen... Ich kann mich gaaaanz düster erinnern damals in der Schule schon etwas davon gehört zu haben, das ist aber Jahrzehnte her  :Wink: 

Auf der anderen Seite ist z.B. das Wahlsystem in USA auch nicht sonderlich viel eingängiger.

Es sich jetzt  noch groß damit zu beschäftigen ist allerdings eher überflüssig, da der status quo bereits als verfassungswidrig anerkannt wurde und sich hier bis Mitte 2011 etwas tun _muß_ (u.a. weil die klassischen 3 'Großen' den Termin auf nach der diesmaligen Wahl verzögert haben...)

----------

## moe

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite ist z.B. das Wahlsystem in USA auch nicht sonderlich viel eingängiger.

 

Das mag sein, aber da ist es ja auch nicht unbedingt besser. Die Wahlbeteiligung dort schwankt z.B. zw. 50 und 60%..

Ich hab aber auch noch nie andere Länder genauer angeguckt, vielleicht sollte ich mal gucken, ob das ideale Land (vom Wahlsystem her) dabei ist, oder erst noch gegründet werden muss.  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Es gibt einfach kein "ideales Wahlrecht" ... alles hat Vor- und Nachteile.

----------

## misterjack

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab jetzt noch ein bisschen weitergelesen, und da sind wohl einige extrem fragwürdige Dinge bei der Linken in Hessen passiert, aber eben in Hessen. Inwieweit das jetzt auf die bundesweite Linke übertragbar ist, ist fraglich und wird von der Seite auch nicht beantwortet, insofern sollten sie im Sinne der Glaubwürdigkeit deutlich machen, dass es dort nur um Hessen geht, und verallgemeinernde Sätze möglichst vermeiden.

 

In der bundesdeutschen sieht es auch nicht besser aus. Hier ein paar willkürlich ausgesuchte TV-Berichte:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt7WAAGiXpE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDvsezvR7LA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwGQ5RJ5cCE

Naja und was die Linke als SED veranstaltet hat, das sehe ich als Allgemeinbildung an  :Smile: 

Noch einen Lacher zum Schluss: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBd5mZ1i_Xk

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Naja und was die Linke als SED veranstaltet hat, das sehe ich als Allgemeinbildung an 

 

Und eine ehemalige Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda ist jetzt Kanzlerin. Als ob dass nur die SED gewesen wäre. Nur bei der CDU wurden die alle übernommen und waren per Definition Musterdemokraten.

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Naja und was die Linke als SED veranstaltet hat, das sehe ich als Allgemeinbildung an  
> 
> Und eine ehemalige Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda ist jetzt Kanzlerin. Als ob dass nur die SED gewesen wäre. Nur bei der CDU wurden die alle übernommen und waren per Definition Musterdemokraten.

 

Naja zwischen einem Job als Sekretärin oder als Stasimitarbeiter oder Parteifunktionär besteht schon ein krasser Unterschied.

----------

## b3cks

Jede Partei hat Dreck am Stecken. Demnach wären also alle unwählbar.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Es haben genug Nazis bei der CDU Karriere gemacht, genauso wie ehemalige SEDler, Stasi-Mitarbeiter oder sonstige. Und wenn es mal rausgekommen ist, hat die CDU was von "Wiedereingliederung" oder "Resozialisierung" gefaselt. Man könne die ja schließlich nicht alle an die Wand stellen. Hat zwar auch keiner verlangt, aber wenn man ins Extreme geht, sind viele gleich ruhig.

Man könnte ja mal eine anonyme Umfrage machen, wer was gewählt hat. Würde mich interessieren.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

Die Frage ist vor allem, was jetzt davon zu sehen ist und da ist bei den Linken sehr viel zu sehen. Die Linke wird vom Verfassungsschutz beoboachtet, nicht ohne Grund. Extremistische Tendenzen hat man in den anderen größeren Parteien nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *misterjack wrote:*   Naja und was die Linke als SED veranstaltet hat, das sehe ich als Allgemeinbildung an  
> 
> Und eine ehemalige Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda ist jetzt Kanzlerin. Als ob dass nur die SED gewesen wäre. Nur bei der CDU wurden die alle übernommen und waren per Definition Musterdemokraten. 
> 
> Naja zwischen einem Job als Sekretärin oder als Stasimitarbeiter oder Parteifunktionär besteht schon ein krasser Unterschied.

 

Du weisst schon, was Sekretärin in diesem Zuhammenhang heißt? Der Chef bei den Kommunisten nannte sich immer Generalsekreär, bei uns gibt es Staatsysekretäre. Was meinst du, was die tun? Briefe schreiben?

Ok, also noch mal ina nderen Worten: Wir werden zur Zeit von einer ehemaligen FDJ Funktionärin regiert. Funktionärin für Propaganda,, als das Volk belügen.

----------

## b3cks

Über die Gründe der Beobachtungen lässt sich sicherlich auch streiten. Zumindest, wenn es auf dem Niveau ist, wie bei dem "Extremist" und "Terrorist" H. Wenn man sich da mal einliest, findet man sehr viele fragwürdige Dinge. Nicht nur bei ihm, sondern generell in der Praxis derartiger "Dienste". Die Beobachtung der Partei "Die Linke" durch den Verfassungsschutz ist nicht umsonst auch fragwürdig. Und das sagen jetzt nicht irgendwelche Sympathisanten, sondern auch Gerichte und teile dieses Staatsapparates.

Extreme Gesetze(sänderungen) zählen ja leider nicht, um unter Beobachtung zu geraten. Aber warum sollte man auch die Wohlgesonnenen in die Pfanne hauen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist vor allem, was jetzt davon zu sehen ist und da ist bei den Linken sehr viel zu sehen. Die Linke wird vom Verfassungsschutz beoboachtet, nicht ohne Grund. Extremistische Tendenzen hat man in den anderen größeren Parteien nicht.

 

Die Rechten müssen nicht vom Verfassungschutz beobachtet werden, fast alle NPD Funktionäre sind beim Verfassungschutz. Und Schäuble ist der größte Verfassungsfeind, den ich kenne. Nicht, dass ich etwas für Linksextreme überhabe, aber es sind zur Zeit die Rechten, die diesen Staat zerstören.

P.S. Ich klinke mich jetzt hier schreibend aus. Ist ein Gentoo Forum und diese Diskussion bringt nur Streß ohne Nutzen.Etwas Meinungsäußerung ist schon ok, aber es besteht dann doch die Gefahr, dass es auf andere Dinge abfärbt. Die Sache ist gelutscht, die Regierung steht und ändern kann man nichts mehr.

----------

## moe

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Die Sache ist gelutscht, die Regierung steht und ändern kann man nichts mehr.

 

Doch, es wird eine Neuwahl geben, da die Partei die Wahl wegen ihrer Nicht-Zulassung anfechtet.   :Laughing:  [/url]Last edited by moe on Tue Sep 29, 2009 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *moe wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Die Sache ist gelutscht, die Regierung steht und ändern kann man nichts mehr. Doch, es wird eine Neuwahl geben, da die Partei, die Wahl wegen ihrer Nicht-Zulassung anfechtet.  

 

Und du denkst da gibt es eine rechtskräftige Entscheidung (sofern die Klage überhaupt zugelassen wird) vor 2013 wenn eh die nächsten Wahlen sind?  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *moe wrote:*   

> Wer wusste z.B. vor der gestrigen Wahlberichterstattung was ein Überhangsmandat ist, oder dass es sowas überhaupt gibt?

 

War mir bekannt dank diesem Beitrag vom Chaosradio zum Thema: Wahlrecht und Wahlsysteme.

----------

## Knieper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Funktionärin für Propaganda,, als das Volk belügen.

 

Du weißt schon, was deren Aufgabe war? Die sind nur rumgelaufen und haben dafür geworben in die Partei einzutreten und ab und an dafür gesorgt, daß die Wandzeitung gewechselt wurde. IA. nichts Verwerfliches und sie war es ja auch nur vorübergehend an ihrer Uni. Nichts anderes läuft bei den Sektenidioten in der CDU.

----------

